# what drives men craZy in bed?



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

I really need some help, men, can you tell me new ways to drive my man crazy in bed? I want him begging for more. I know oral is huge. No problem there but I want to find more ways to turn him completely mad in the bedroom!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Also, any tricks to helping hit the gspot I am always satisfied but not through penetration. And positions or ideas would be great!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Honestly, oral doesn't do anything for me. And I have no reason to think my partner isn't "good" at it, but it's me.

What drives me crazy is a partner who's really into it. I love the sounds she makes. I love her nails down my back. I want her to lose control because it feels so good. 

As far as the g-spot thing goes... I can't hit her g-spot through penetration, or at least, I haven't been successful at that yet. Only through fingers. So I'm looking forward to any suggestions. 

C


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My wife changing the TV channel during sex made me pretty insane!!!


----------



## off the crazy train. (Nov 1, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> My wife changing the TV channel during sex made me pretty insane!!!


Not so sure that's the "craZy" she is looking for...


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> I really need some help, men, can you tell me new ways to drive my man crazy in bed? I want him begging for more. I know oral is huge. No problem there but I want to find more ways to turn him completely mad in the bedroom!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The other hole?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> My wife changing the TV channel during sex made me pretty insane!!!


:lol: Wow, can not imagine why you find yourself single again! JK

Honestly cowgirl my H and I are pretty tame I suspect, but there are two things that totally get him worked up:
If I just completely blindside him when he least expects it and give him no option but to do me now. 
When I take over and either tell him exactly what I want him to do, or just do whatever I want to do to get off.
No idea why, but the man loves ****ty/bossy wife. He's putty in my hands for days after one of those nights.


----------



## spaghettimonster (Oct 17, 2011)

Insane? Tie him up at the wrists and ankles. Put him in mittens first so he really isn't able to get out of the 8 dollar safety cuffs from the mall. Let him have enough pelvic freedom to thrust uselessly into the air. Tease him for at least an hour. Get your breath on his stuff, then move away. Tease, tease, tease. But never give him less than you were, at least not for more than a moment. Bring him to the edge five or six times. Fingernails gently grazing his most sensitive skin, just far enough away that his heartbeat reigns the distance in. For the big finish, a 69 position with some pg-13 breath play - he should be just starting to gasp while being force fed on your own body, and you should finish him with as emphatic a combo hj/oral as your arms can muster. Anyways that would be one way. I apologize if that was too graphic - I tried to not make it pornographic.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Tie him up - real tight and secure. Tease him - methods above just fine. Just when he's getting to the brink...go shopping for a few hours.

Make sure he's gagged too. Especially if there are kids at home when you leave.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trying2figureitout said:


> The other hole?


Who's???


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'mAllIn said:


> :lol: Wow, can not imagine why you find yourself single again! JK


How is that MY fault?

I mean - it could have been - but it wasn't!!!


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Trying2figureitout said:


> The other hole?


Well, there's 3 to choose from not been afraid of any of them LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok I have pretty much done all of the above. Keep posting though I am gonna run to the tack shed and get a rope its been a while since we played rodeo! Hahahaha see if I can stay on longer than 8 seconds!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

The fact that you're asking means you're probably already great in bed for him -- do you think he has any reason to want more?

But my keys:

#1 is always enthusiasm. If you're acting like you love it, he'll love it. 

#2 someone mentioned 'worshipping' him, that's key. And it goes with enthusiasm. I had this old GF who would bounce up and down on my yelling "God you're ____ huge." She probably said that to all her BFs, but it made me feel like a god!

#3 a fun thing that I like: wear a dress and send him a text or email that says you want him to do you in that dress tonight

#4 a fun one I've done with my wife. Give him oral, but tell him that you're a voice activated *sucker. Like if he tells you what to do or how good it feels, you'll keep doing it. But if he isn't saying anything, slow down until you stop. I've actually done this with new women before to learn what they like orally, and since it's part of a 'game' they're more willing to tell me what to do -- and I can learn what they like.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

tell him 

1. you love is ehem
2. you want his ehem
3. you think dirty about him all the time
4. you get wet when you think about his blankety blank 
5. that your friends are jealous she has such a hit hub

words are VERY powerful


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I did this last night - very simple, perhaps too simple and obvious but he almost didn't last. We had foreplay happening, I was kissing and licking his chest and abs, just a short time, teasing. We progressed to masturbation. It drives me nuts when he strokes himself. Then I positioned my mouth to barely touch the tip as he stroked. I was facing him so he had the visual. I wasn't naked, it was cleavage viewing for him beneath my garment. He pulled my hair out of the way to keep the view. Im used to giving him oral but this has my mouth barely touching him and I had to stop as the tease was driving him wild. Then we had hot sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am a basic drop and roll kinda gal and up for ANYTHING! But, Idont mind tryin new things and keepin it spicy thanks and keep up the advice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

let him catch you twiddling while watching some girl on girl but dont make it look like you intended for him to. 

Be vocal in bed it makes us think we are doing a good job. Kinda like the way your dog gets excited when you praise him for catching the ball. 

Yep that's why they say men are dogs. Our primal instincts are the same. 

Talk dirty, really dirty in bed it cranks most of us up.

when you give him a bj put slight pressure on his taint.


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> when you give him a bj put slight pressure on his taint.


Or just slip your finger in his ass!


----------



## spaghettimonster (Oct 17, 2011)

TallJeff said:


> Or just slip your finger in his ass!


This. omg. instant win. cheat code. the game genie super move. Finding the warp whistle. 30 lives in contra. all related.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

TallJeff said:


> #4 a fun one I've done with my wife. Give him oral, but tell him that you're a voice activated *sucker. Like if he tells you what to do or how good it feels, you'll keep doing it. But if he isn't saying anything, slow down until you stop. I've actually done this with new women before to learn what they like orally, and since it's part of a 'game' they're more willing to tell me what to do -- and I can learn what they like.


This is one of the best ideas I've ever heard!!!!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine liked it when I staged a porn scene for him. Bought a corset and garter stockings, did my hair and make up all up, shaved all the right places, filled the room with candles and turned off all the lights, and positioned myself so that as he walked in the door of the bedroom he was confronted with my legs spread at him and my favorite dildo going in and out of me.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

what everyone else says - enthusiasm. oral. **** worship. ego stroking. eye contact. responsiveness. enthusiam, enthusiasm, enthusiasm. Let him know how much you like it, how big you think he is, how good it feels, what you want him to do. If we're going down on you, make noise and let us know you're digging it. We don't mind so much if you fake enthusiasm just a little - just make it good!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> Also, any tricks to helping hit the gspot I am always satisfied but not through penetration. And positions or ideas would be great!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For me, my gspot is found when I'm on my back, but my butt is propped up and he enters that way. Holy crap. Wow.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For me it's the teasing, all men are different


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

My H likes it when i send him the im up against the door thenhoney I'm thniking about you texts while he is at work. Gets him all worked up and ready for when he gets home. Sometimes I won't text him I'll just surprise him and jump him when he gets home. A few times i have waited for him to walk in push him against the door undo his pants and put his **** so far in my mouth I gag a lil then I just get to work.

He also loves it when I lay on my back across the bed (width not length) I hang my head upside down off the side and i suck his **** that way. Please note that depending on how tall your H/SO is that you may need to lay on pillows to get everything lined up properly.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

square1 said:


> He also loves it when I lay on my back across the bed (width not length) I hang my head upside down off the side and i suck his **** that way. Please note that depending on how tall your H/SO is that you may need to lay on pillows to get everything lined up properly.


Ima do this :smthumbup: Although, we have a platform bed which is about a foot off the ground :rofl: he'll have to kneel.

I'll put a pillow down for him.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

These are awesome!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Or should I post :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

I meant 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband loves the noises I make in bed. He was delighted by how "vocal and responsive" I was when we were dating. Think Samantha Jones in Sex and The City. 

Every man is different. For some guys, oral is their favorite while others prefer anal or other sexual acts. My husband is all about certain positions and vampy lingerie.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Anal makes my husband drool and make some of the best noises ever. lol.


----------



## just for fun (Nov 10, 2011)

just play with your self while waching tv with him start rubbing your brests and then go down while sitting next to him on the sofa ,he will get over you in a sec


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am not into anal, but your guy might be. You asked about G-spot positions for orgasm. I can't help you there because my wife needs clitoral stimulation. Her on top is best for that...which leads me to your original question. Being tied up and being teased for hours is awesome, although you heard that one already. I love it when she keeps me on the edge for a long time. She will get on top and grind very slowly, pull off, vary the speed, etc. When I finally cum...WOW!!!


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

We were both working the other night and I offered him a BJ while we were at work! He thought I was joking (he should know I never joke about sex) hahaha well, he got it then we proceeded to the bathroom to finish he was so turned on it lasted like 3 seconds... Needless to say I didn't climax but that is ok it was fun! I love pleasing him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

The thing is we are in are 40's. And he is losing his drive! He says he doesn't have the desire (heartbreaking I take it personal) been to the doctor and he is low in testosterone so he takes shots but it still is not enough. Once a week is driving me CRAZY! And toys can only do so much! So I am trying to spice things up more (think we have tried everything and done everything LOL) I am hoping that will give him the "desire"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

cowgirl70 said:


> The thing is we are in are 40's. And he is losing his drive! He says he doesn't have the desire (heartbreaking I take it personal) been to the doctor and he is low in testosterone so he takes shots but it still is not enough. Once a week is driving me CRAZY! And toys can only do so much! So I am trying to spice things up more (think we have tried everything and done everything LOL) I am hoping that will give him the "desire"!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First of all - don't take it personally! Its just part of a man's aging process.

Have you told him outright that you're struggling with once a week? Guessing he realizes...

I've read other people say that lifting weights can also boost T levels - has he shown any interest in working out? 

And maybe you already do this - but have you tried slowing down a bit? Just more basic touching, holding, fondling, etc.?


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> The thing is we are in are 40's. And he is losing his drive! He says he doesn't have the desire (heartbreaking I take it personal) been to the doctor and he is low in testosterone so he takes shots but it still is not enough. Once a week is driving me CRAZY! And toys can only do so much! So I am trying to spice things up more (think we have tried everything and done everything LOL) I am hoping that will give him the "desire"!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't take it personally - all you do is give your partner the right to take your failings personally as well.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> I really need some help, men, can you tell me new ways to drive my man crazy in bed? I want him begging for more. I know oral is huge. No problem there but I want to find more ways to turn him completely mad in the bedroom!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eat biscuits - the crumbs will drive him insane...:rofl:


Sorry!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> First of all - don't take it personally! Its just part of a man's aging process.
> 
> Have you told him outright that you're struggling with once a week? Guessing he realizes...
> 
> ...


This is really great advice. We're in our 40s also, and thought H was having problems with ED. If he wasn't hard pretty much immediately I'd get all hurt and embarressed and just give up trying, and he'd get stressed. What we found out was he just wasn't walking around with a perpetual boner like he had through much of his 30s. Now if he's tired or stressed we just slow down and relax, hold each other more, I give him a slow all over massage. So far we've had 100% success this way. Come to find out my manly-man just needs to be held and loved on too sometimes.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> This is really great advice. We're in our 40s also, and thought H was having problems with ED. If he wasn't hard pretty much immediately I'd get all hurt and embarressed and just give up trying, and he'd get stressed. What we found out was he just wasn't walking around with a perpetual boner like he had through much of his 30s. Now if he's tired or stressed we just slow down and relax, hold each other more, I give him a slow all over massage. So far we've had 100% success this way. Come to find out my manly-man just needs to be held and loved on too sometimes.


. Sounds awfuly familiar. Yes we do hold each other and slow it down he does know I hate the one a week thing but I have quit initiating because I don't want him to feel pressured! I don't understand the whole age thing it is not ED it is the "desire" as he puts it and that hurts. I am patient and just please myself when I have the desire!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Is everything else OK in the marriage? Is he having other problems that might affect his confidence or self-esteem?

The drop in desire doesn't have to result in ED.

And as long as he's not sneaking off to masturbate, then you really shouldn't take it as a "hit" against you.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> The thing is we are in are 40's. And he is losing his drive! He says he doesn't have the desire (heartbreaking I take it personal) been to the doctor and he is low in testosterone so he takes shots but it still is not enough. Once a week is driving me CRAZY! And toys can only do so much! So I am trying to spice things up more (think we have tried everything and done everything LOL) I am hoping that will give him the "desire"!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How long has he been on hormone therapy, and do you know where his levels are now? Has he been tested recently - could he need a higher dosage, or to have a shot more often?

One of the symptoms of low T can be a lack of desire, or diminishing desire.

My H also takes shots for low T, although he didn't have so much diminishing desire, or rather he didn't realize it until he started the shots - then he started to see some differences. But the changes can take awhile. I think the best thing you can do is be supportive of a man in this condition. It can be a real blow to their ego, and if you add on additional pressure for them to perform it can be toxic.

I'm going to assume that other things in your marriage are okay?

The tone of your posts seem a little 'frantic' about his lack of desire - as if you are using that to somehow gauge how much he really cares for you or how much value you hold. How come you aren't willing to be more accommodating to his physical predicament?

I would think that in his physical state of having low T that having someone who constantly wanted you to perform when you were unable to could cause a lot of stress and anxiety. Do you think he could feel this way?

Best wishes.


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> The thing is we are in are 40's. And he is losing his drive! He says he doesn't have the desire (heartbreaking I take it personal) been to the doctor and he is low in testosterone so he takes shots but it still is not enough. Once a week is driving me CRAZY! And toys can only do so much! So I am trying to spice things up more (think we have tried everything and done everything LOL) I am hoping that will give him the "desire"!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is too bad .. I am going on 44 and more horny now than my 20's..
I can't relate to some of our friends who are in there 40's as well.. They show no affection towards one another while my wife and I are always touching and playing ..Our friends are definately envious of our sex life ...

I also find that if my wife is not "horny" , I usually take longer to climax.. When she is horny and vocal about it , I go over the edge and fast..!!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Parrot_head said:


> That is too bad .. I am going on 44 and more horny now than my 20's..
> I can't relate to some of our friends who are in there 40's as well.. They show no affection towards one another while my wife and I are always touching and playing ..Our friends are definately envious of our sex life ...
> 
> I also find that if my wife is not "horny" , I usually take longer to climax.. When she is horny and vocal about it , I go over the edge and fast..!!


Yep...pretty much with us too. I am 56, she is 55 and we have a great sex life...although I would like more than 2-3 times a week. It has more to do with jobs and responsibilities than anything else. Maybe our healthy sex life results from our healthy lifestyle. I run 12-15 miles a week, she walks and we both eat well. I really do think (especially for men) that cardiovascular fitness is an important key to having a solid erection without the need for medication. Geeze...I get an erection just seeing her try on a hot pair of shorts at the store!! (It helps that she is the perfect body type for me, 5'2" and 110 lbs).


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> Yep...pretty much with us too. I am 56, she is 55 and we have a great sex life...although I would like more than 2-3 times a week. It has more to do with jobs and responsibilities than anything else. Maybe our healthy sex life results from our healthy lifestyle. I run 12-15 miles a week, she walks and we both eat well. I really do think (especially for men) that cardiovascular fitness is an important key to having a solid erection without the need for medication. Geeze...I get an erection just seeing her try on a hot pair of shorts at the store!! (It helps that she is the perfect body type for me, 5'2" and 110 lbs).


We are both 25-30 lbs overweight , I cannot imagine if we were in peak condition , what the sex would be like then..

On a good note , I did start working out about 6-8 weeks ago , and my muscles are returning after a 10 yr hiatus ..


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Parrot_head said:


> We are both 25-30 lbs overweight , I cannot imagine if we were in peak condition , what the sex would be like then..
> 
> On a good note , I did start working out about 6-8 weeks ago , and my muscles are returning after a 10 yr hiatus ..


Just try to stay with it. When I started running I had to run a block and walk a block. I NEVER thought I would be able to run even a mile. I am up to 4 miles regularly, sometimes 5, 3X a week. It has made a huge difference! I am not very big (only 5'8" with a small frame) and I have lost about 12 lbs, down to 145.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Is everything else OK in the marriage? Is he having other problems that might affect his confidence or self-esteem?
> He has gained some weight,that doesn't bother me in the least and I know he iS just ok with his weight. I thunk he is sexy and tell him has an old injury that keeps him in constant pain but he has delt with that for 15 years. We have had some issues in the past but I feel that we are more in love than ever and our marriage is GREAT! If he is off pleasing himself that doesn't bother me at all either but I don't know were he fits that in his busy schedule! I just need to relax and I try not to pressure him. When he says he has no desire I take that personal, he doesn't word things well, but I hear I don't desire you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

What drives me crazy is when my wife is really into it, you know, really hungry for me...I also love when she is in the mood for 69 and stays in that position until she climaxes, I love when she allows me to use two fingers while dining at the Y, I love when she will gag on my hard penis over and over and just give it her all, I love when she will continue blowing me until I climax not once but TWICE (which I can often do if she keeps going for another few minutes), I love when she puts on sexy lingerie, is all made up and makes our intimacy the priority for the evening rather than just something we do at the end of a long day, I love when I can put my hand around her throat or hold her down by her wrists while I am thrusting inside her, I love feeling her hands on my chest or on my ass while I am inside her, I love when I am going down on her and just pulling back a few inches to admire her girlparts, I love that she is always perfectly shaved--both legs and girlparts.

Our sex life is very important to me and although I cannot get enough, I do try to be patient and not act like a child and stamp my feet when I don't get sex which is less often than not (although I haven't always been able to exhibit such patience).


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> Just try to stay with it. When I started running I had to run a block and walk a block. I NEVER thought I would be able to run even a mile. I am up to 4 miles regularly, sometimes 5, 3X a week. It has made a huge difference! I am not very big (only 5'8" with a small frame) and I have lost about 12 lbs, down to 145.


Ever thought of running a 10K or half marathon? Sounds like you are doing good with your running and a 10k followed by a half marathon can turn this good habit into a lifelong (positive) addiction.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Eating crackers :rofl:


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> Eating crackers :rofl:


Wearing boots!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Drunk cheerleaders?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Call Rover in for some action(entice him with Milkbones).


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

CalifGuy said:


> Ever thought of running a 10K or half marathon? Sounds like you are doing good with your running and a 10k followed by a half marathon can turn this good habit into a lifelong (positive) addiction.


(At the risk of hijacking the thread...) I have only run 6 miles (10K) once. At 56 I don't know if I could ever make 12 miles especially since I just started running in the spring of 2010. Some days (like today) 3.5 miles FELT like 12! 

I am doing this for 2 reasons:

I want to keep myself looking young and fit for my wife.

Keeping physically fit keeps all of the "pluming" working at peak performance for sex (i.e. no Viagra)


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> (At the risk of hijacking the thread...) I have only run 6 miles (10K) once. At 56 I don't know if I could ever make 12 miles especially since I just started running in the spring of 2010. Some days (like today) 3.5 miles FELT like 12!
> 
> I am doing this for 2 reasons:
> 
> ...


I think there are other factors besides fitness.At 54, I could run all day, had about 7% body fat etc. Still it was not like when I was a kid.
With Viagra, otoh(no pun intended), it is very much like being a teenager.
That stuff is not subtle. It is like hardened steel(now, I just need to find an outlet((not electrical)).


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

it does nothing for my husband  He takes cealis and it works most times no problem


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> Eating crackers :rofl:


Oi! See post 44, johnny-come-lately:rofl:


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> nice777guy said:
> 
> 
> > Is everything else OK in the marriage? Is he having other problems that might affect his confidence or self-esteem?
> ...


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Way bad choice of words. Pretty sure he didn't mean it the way I took it but, what do I do To make it easier on him?? I have tried ALL of the above and then some. I am to the point now To not initiate at All so I don't pressure him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

I need to add that when we have sex it is amazing!!! He always pleases me multiple times and is very attentive I do need clitoris stimulation to climax and with that and penetration it is mind blowing. It is just the lack of that is driving me nutts!! I even sent him DIRTY pictures the other day and told him I was ready and waiting, thinking he would hurry back from coffee to take care of things... Nope he told me to grab BOB and take care of it!!!! I am so frustrated!!! If I didn't love him so much I would seriously look elsewhere!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry CG I'm stumped.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Came home lastnight to a WONDERFUL surprise! It is definitely not the quality only the quantity! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> Came home lastnight to a WONDERFUL surprise! It is definitely not the quality only the quantity!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I always thought it was quality over quantity. 

Personally i prefer both but if i had to choose I would go with quality of the sex over quantity. I can only think of one bad sex experience and it just wasn't enjoyable for either of us so I wouldn't want that repeated a bunch of times.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> I really need some help, men, can you tell me new ways to drive my man crazy in bed? I want him begging for more. I know oral is huge. No problem there but I want to find more ways to turn him completely mad in the bedroom!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love lingerie on DW especially if she lets me take pictures before taking it off or leaving it on even.

I love it when she lets go and enjoys herself. The moaning, breathing, and telling me how she feels. I also really appreciate her asking me what I want and then doing it (what position,etc.)

Other ideas would be to tie him to a chair and then give him a nice show

Or give him oral, letting him go in ur mouth. never stopping but slowing down afterwards or just holding him in ur mouth and give him a minute to recover. Then do it again--remember to start slow as he is probably very sensitive. Maybe restrain him before doing this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree quality over quantity but when the quality is so good it makes me want more quantity LOL. Thanks committed G I will give it a try! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

TallJeff said:


> Or just slip your finger in his ass!


If my girl did that it would be WTF, where did that come from! I dont think in the 19 years we have been together she has even touched back there.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Mine liked it when I staged a porn scene for him. Bought a corset and garter stockings, did my hair and make up all up, shaved all the right places, filled the room with candles and turned off all the lights, and positioned myself so that as he walked in the door of the bedroom he was confronted with my legs spread at him and my favorite dildo going in and out of me.



Ohhhhh, now that just make me want to get her right now. WOW.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wantsmore said:


> If my girl did that it would be WTF, where did that come from! I dont think in the 19 years we have been together she has even touched back there.


 seriously???? I love to tease him there and he does to!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> seriously???? I love to tease him there and he does to!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We don't do anal, and my wife doesn't like her butt played with. But when I use a finger on (not in) her ass or my tongue , she loves it (though she hates to admit it, she won't stop me and she gets off really hard when I do that).

She doesn't play with my ass, but I've had partners that did and it's wonderful.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Not saying I would be like yeah do that again, she is just not going to do that.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wantsmore said:


> Not saying I would be like yeah do that again, she is just not going to do that.


It is something you have to be in the mood for!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My wife surprised me ONCE with a wet finger...and a big part of the surprise was how good it felt.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

TallJeff said:


> We don't do anal, and my wife doesn't like her butt played with. But when I use a finger on (not in) her ass or my tongue , she loves it (though she hates to admit it, she won't stop me and she gets off really hard when I do that).


Are you sleeping with my wife? LOL that is exactly how she is too. A few weeks ago she had a BIG O and while she was recovering I was behind her rubbing my tip up and down her very wet bits and slipped right in her butt. She let out a pleasurable moan, let me move in and out twice slowly and realized I wasn't in the "right" spot. Pulled away then backed into me again. She didn't really say anything but I had to go clean up, I knew where I was and it was nice, but she would never admit she liked it. I think she was afraid to say she did.

And you know for the life of me I can't get it to happen again. I will have to keep trying, maybe she won't pull away next time.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> It is something you have to be in the mood for!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hell if she wanted to I would let her do what she wanted.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, that is exactly how I feel too. If something feels really good why not go with it and see what happens. If you don't or didn't like it just say so.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Anything that surprises me. Not whips, chains, or costumes, just the unexpected.

* When we were in a hotel getting ready for her daughter's wedding, a quickie in the hotel room right before we slipped on formal attire:smthumbup:.

* One weekend, when I was standing in front of the closet looking for a shirt to wear, a tap on the shoulder, she fell to her knees, a quick zip and BJ. I chose the blue shirt .

* When we were in my parents guest bedroom and we couldn't fall asleep. A quick, whispering, giggling, mutually satisfying 69 and we fell right asleep:sleeping:.

* Her getting up to get a glass of water at 3AM, and jumping back in bed with nothing on but perfume and mashing herself against me  . 

Also, someone suggested anything that gives him less control over what happens. While I don't really want to be tied up, if she basically pushes me back, tells me to lay still, keep my hands off of her and just enjoy the sensations, I'm in heaven as her hands, hair, and lips run amuck:angel3:.


----------

